# kohteelta



## Gavril

Päivää,

En ole varma ymmärtävän, miten toimii "kohteelta" seuraavassa lauseessa:
_
Tilanteessa, jossa tekojen kohteelta on kiistetty tunteet ja mieli, he  toimivat johdonmukaisesti. _

Lähestyykö  merkitykseltään "takia"-sanaa?

Kiitos


----------



## sakvaka

Ei lähesty. _Kohde_ kääntyy englanniksi "destination", joka on vuorostaan vastakohta sanalle "source". Eli kyseessä ei ole teon _lähde_ (source of an action, or the person, who commits it), vaan _kohde_ (the person, who's the "object"). Katso liite.

Sitä paitsi epäilen, että sanassa _kiistetty _on kirjoitusvirhe. Se on kyllä suomea (denied), mutta minusta _riistetty _(deprived) toimisi paremmin tässä kontekstissa. Huomaa, että englanti ja suomi käyttävät hieman erilaista lauserakennetta_:

He is deprived of sleep._ ("Hänet riistetään unesta")
_Häneltä riistetään uni. _("Sleep is deprived from him")


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> Sitä paitsi epäilen, että sanassa _kiistetty _on kirjoitusvirhe. Se on kyllä suomea (denied), mutta minusta _riistetty _(deprived) toimisi paremmin tässä kontekstissa.



Tuskin on kirjoitusvirhettä vaan merkitys:
_ Tilanteessa, jossa tekojen kohteella (= target) *ei katsota olevan* tunteita tai mieltä, he (= tekijät)  toimivat johdonmukaisesti.
_


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Tuskin on kirjoitusvirhettä vaan merkitys:
> _ Tilanteessa, jossa tekojen kohteella (= target) *ei katsota olevan* tunteita tai mieltä, he (= tekijät)  toimivat johdonmukaisesti.
> _


Juuri näin. 
Lähde:
http://www.hs.fi/juttusarja/silfver...va+tuottaja/1135256113560/?cmp=tm_etu_kolumni
Kirjoittajan sananvalinta vain oli epäselvä joskin ilmeisen tarkoitushakuinen.


----------

